# Leo Morph Q - Blizzard x Raptor



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

1. I'm guessing the babies would come out as normals but with hets?? please correct me im likely to be 110% wrong!!

2. What would I get if I bred this offspring together?


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

babygyalsw2 said:


> 1. I'm guessing the babies would come out as normals but with hets?? please correct me im likely to be 110% wrong!!
> 
> 2. What would I get if I bred this offspring together?


1. You are correct. Assuming neither parent is het. for any significant traits, the offspring would be normal heterozygous for Tremper albino, eclipse and blizzard (and 'reverse stripe/stripe' genes).

2. A lot of different things.

The offspring could be homozygous recessive or heterozygous for any of the above traits. So you could get Diablo Blancos (Tremper albino eclipse blizzards - there is a 1/64 chance of this). However, you could also get normals, blazzing blizzards, stripes, reverse stripes, eclipse, RAPTORs, blizzzards, blizzard eclipses etc. The offspring will be 66% heterozygous for any of the relevant traits that are NOT being displayed phenotypically. So, if you have a normal, it will be 66% het. eclipse, 66% het. Tremper and 66% het. blizzard (and 'reverse stripe'). Likewise, if you have an blazing blizzard, it will be 66% het. eclipse (and 'reverse stripe').


----------

